# Office 2007 - UNINSTALL



## MurderCookEat (Apr 7, 2007)

I really don't like Microsoft Office 2007, and I would like to uninstall it and go back to my Office 2003, but every time I try to uninstall it, I get this error message: "Setup is preparing the files needed for uninstall," but then it proceeds to say: "Setup cannot continue because a required file is either corrupted or not available. Run setup again from the original source disc or download location." I tried to click "UNINSTALL," while the disc was in but the same error message came up. I'm wondering if there is some kind of free program that is a generic uninstaller and can uninstall any Microsoft product (preferably from Microsoft.)


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is a way to manually uninstall it but at your own risk.

http://www.sharepointbuzz.com/index.php/2006/11/16/how-to-manually-uninstall-office-2007-beta/


----------



## MurderCookEat (Apr 7, 2007)

The problem is... it's not the Beta - It's the actual Microsoft Office Professional 2007 edition. I'm not sure if that will work, so I would rather have a safer alternative.


----------

